# 1.8t Stripped Drain Plug!



## VeeBugTurbo (Jan 31, 2009)

i have a 2000 APH 1.8 turbo beetle and my drain plug is very stripped but i managed to get it in with no leaks...WELL im due for an oil change soon now, so can i tap & dye or do i just have to get a new oil pan








not sure what to do any help welcome THANKS! -Casey


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t Stripped Drain Plug! (VeeBugTurbo)*

You can tap it but you'll need to drop the pan anyway, I'd get a new one and call it a lesson learned!


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Stripped Drain Plug! (gehr)*

you can try to freshen up the threads via tap.........
the proper fix would be whats called a time-cert. its what a heli-coil wants to be when it grows up. it will require pan removal though.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

micro torque wrench ftw







same thing happened to my brothers 99 jetta 2.0slow, some people call it over kill but its worth it IMO.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

new pan


----------



## Dennis1979 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 1.8t Stripped Drain Plug! (VeeBugTurbo)*

There is another way.... You don't have to drain the oil using the drain plug in the pan!
I'm using a Pela oil extractor 6000 (http://www.pelaproducts.com/description.htm) to suck the old oil (with a supplied small tube in the dipstick hole).. It's working perfect! And you don't have to drain the oil with the plug.. 
Another option is to buy a kit with an bigger drainplug and a special tap to make the plug-hole bigger, I used that kit for my parents 1.8T, but I don't recommand it.. It's very difficult to tap the hole straight. So I would go for the Pela pump in your situation.
Greetz,
Dennis


----------

